# Suppositories



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

Okay this is the only Childress supp I could find this morning. It's liquid form. Is this okay to use? And how much of it should i give him?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I can't remember, how big is he?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I just saw that they are 4 ml. I would use the whole thing. Make sure you squeeze it in gently.


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't have a scale so I'm not sure. He's about the size of a full grown cat. My guess would be 7-10lbs. He's a Nigerian dwarf, 2 weeks old.


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

Ok I will thank you I just wanted to make sure it was the same thing before I have it to him


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would use the whole thing.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

What are you using it for? If it is for the bottle baby in your avatar you should also consider a different mix to the formula you are using. If you are using formula and this is just a guess you may want to add more water to the powder.


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

It for my bottle baby. He's on whole cows milk. He hasn't pooped on his own since I got him last Saturday. I've been doing emenas but they don't seem to be wrking too well. So I got some karo for his bottle once a day and these suppositories.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Was he on cows milk when you got him last Sat? How much are you giving him how often? When you do a enema what comes out (color, amount)?


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

No. When I first brought him home I had him on replacer for a day. Then heard bad things so I did half and half of replacer and whole milk for a few feedings and then went to straight whole milk.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

What was he on at the breeders? WHen did the poop stop? Has he not had any on his own? When you give enema what comes out?


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

He was nursing before I got him.

He hasn't pooped on his own at all since I've ahead him. 
At first when I would do the enemas almost instantly the water with some raspberries would come out. Then less and less came out. Last night was maybe four little raspberries that I got out is all but he seemed to be a little more spunky after I did it. I just gave him the suppository and instantly I had a pea size ball come out. Mixture of brown and yellow In color. 
I'm assuming if I can't get him to go today I need to call my vet?


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

Okay we got some runny poops coming now.



Any idea why he's having such an issue going on his own?


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

Here's a pic of what I'm getting out now. He's just standing still making little squalls here and here I think he is pushing.


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

He also has it running all down his back side.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Some of that is from the suppository. I see pellets so I think the liquid is the suppository.

You will have to refresh my memory. How much and how many bottles per day are you feeding him? How warm are the bottles? Are you microwaving the milk?

Sometimes animals don't poop as much because they are absorbing most of what they are taking in. But if he is a couple weeks old, he really should be pooping. It doesn't make sense, especially since you have him on cow milk.

Do you have a human scale that you can weigh him on? A weight would really be helpful now.


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

Im feeding him 4 times a day. 4-5 oz each feeding


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes to microwaving milk. I make it a little warmer than for a human baby


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would quit microwaving the milk and do it the old fashioned way. They say you can microwave the milk but I prefer not to. I heat up my water in the microwave and then put the bottle in the water.

Giving him a bottle 4 times a day should be fine. Does he still seem hungry after the bottle?

Is he active and acting normal in every other way?


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

He always seems hungry but I'm scared to Feed him more right with these tummy issues. He acts completely normal. Plays, jumps. He's currently spread legged popping and nibbling in leaves right now. He keeps making noises and pushing.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm thinking he may need more milk. If he isn't getting enough, then he is absorbing most of it. This is where a weight on him would be really helpful.

I like to start out with 1 ounce per pound of body weight and then increase as needed.


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

Okay imma run next door and weigh him I don't have a scale. I gave him 4 oz about thirty min ago. Should I give him more after I weigh him or wait till next feeding and up it?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would wait till next feeding. You need to increase slowly too. Get a weight on him first. I will probably be off since I need to go out and clean goat pens but will be back on later and others will be on I'm sure.


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

Okay he weights 9 lbs


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I am going to say that your problem is that he isn't getting enough per bottle. I would increase his next bottle by 1/2 an ounce. That is the amount I like to increase per bottle. Do that for a day, then increase another 1/2 ounce for a day. Then if he still seems very hungry, increase another 1/2 ounce per bottle till you get to an amount that he seems full. You can tell when they are full.

My personal experience has been that most bottle babies will only drink what they need. But there are some that would drink any amount. This is the bottle feeding schedule that I basically follow. I will say that I do 4 bottles per day for the first 2 weeks and then go to 3 bottles per day after that. This is only a suggested schedule and you must adjust as needed.


1-3 days ~ 4 feedings per day, 2-4 oz. per feeding colostrum! 
3 days to 5 weeks ~ 3 feedings per day, 5-10 oz. per feeding 
6-8 weeks ~ 2 feedings per day, 10 oz. per feeding 
8+ weeks ~ 1 or 2 feedings per day, 10 oz. per feeding gradually reducing the amount in the bottle until weaning is complete

*we aim for about 1 oz. per lb body weight for the 1st 3 weeks*


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Just curious but if he was with momma he would be "lightly munching" on hay & such, correct??? What about probiotics of some sort?

Just a newbie trying to help


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I believe he has been on probiotics and I would continue that once daily for now.


----------

